# the picture on my monitor is shaking!!!!



## ktrain (Dec 3, 2009)

I have an LG flatron wide monitor. I was previously using it with a HP computer (and had no problems whatsoever) but have now upgraded to a new computer. 
Since we changed the tower the picture on my monitor randomly and frequently shakes, almost as though it is trying to self-adjust. Sometimes it also goes into 'power saving mode' for just a few seconds. 
We have replaced the cord, and it's in there good. 

Any ideas?? It is very hard to get any work done with this problem. Any input will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Kaitlin


----------



## Tosinv (Dec 1, 2009)

Please check the refresh rate the monitor is set to. You can do this by going to Display Properties. Also Please post your system specs Like Video Card, CPU. Power Supply et etc.......


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Please post the PC Specs.
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## ktrain (Dec 3, 2009)

My PC is a Gateway FX 6801, Graphics card is by Nvidia "GE force gtx 285". Power supply... it's plugged into the wall outlet, is that what you mean? I'm sorry I don't really know how to check these things.
It's a pretty monstorous computer, it was made for gaming.
intel core 17cpu [email protected] Ghz
ram 12 gb, 64 bit operating system on windows vista (windows 7 is being shipped..soon i hope!)
60 hz refresh rate 

Kaitlin


----------



## Tosinv (Dec 1, 2009)

i would say with that type of Configuration you should be having a good power supply. Slide the door of the system and check which Power supply you got. There should be a sticker mentioning everything for the PSU......

Thanks


----------



## ktrain (Dec 3, 2009)

The only thing in that sliding door is an empty space for additional drives. The only stickers on my computer say (Windows vista, nvida graffics, intel Core; all logos only) A gateway sticker with an overview of the PC (overview of operating system, video specs, optical drive, processor, memory, hard drive, and compatible memory cards) then the windows sticker that has the certificate of authenticity and serial number, Then a green Gateway sticker that says: model FX6801 rating 100-120/220-240VAC,10/5.5A (10/5,5A),60/50HZ. Is there anyway to look it up on my computer what the power supply is?

Kaitlin


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...er+Supplies-_-Corsair+Memory++Inc.-_-17139009


----------

